# Obama creates international incident with 'selfie' at Mandela service



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Stay classy barry, even Michelle knows better. Isnt their a POTUS for Dummies book this guy can pick up.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...foxnews/politics+(Internal+-+Politics+-+Text)
Call it the selfie seen 'round the world.

Among the enduring images from Nelson Mandela's massive memorial service in Johannesburg Tuesday will be one of a jovial President Obama taking a cell phone pic with his seat-mates, Denmark's Prime Minister Helle Thorning-Schmidt and Britain's David Cameron.
As the three of them smile for the camera, a stern-looking Michelle Obama can be seen staring straight ahead, hands clasped. As if to remind anyone who sees this photo years from now that it was, after all, a memorial service for one of the great human rights leaders.
The tsk-tsk-ing could be heard across continents.
"What on earth is going on? Why do world leaders now behave like this?" The Daily Telegraph's Iain Martin wrote. "Perhaps it is just that the current generation -- my generation -- is so appallingly spoiled that basic notions of decorum have been shot to pieces."
RedState.com's Erick Erickson tweeted: "Thank you Mrs. Obama for knowing how to behave at a funeral."
The first lady's reaction -- not just to the "selfie" but to her husband's chatting and joking with the young Danish prime minister -- was priceless. In one picture, Michelle Obama could be seen glaring over at him while he put his hand on Ms. Thorning-Schmidt's shoulder.
In another, it appeared the first lady and the president switched seats, putting Michelle squarely between him and the PM.
The photographer behind the "selfie" pic of the three dignitaries, though, later claimed that the first lady herself was "joking with those around her" a few seconds earlier. "The stern look was captured by chance," he wrote.
After the images surged through social media, the White House on Wednesday released its own set of photos of Obama's South Africa visit. Perhaps it was no accident that among them was a picture of Obama, the first lady and the Danish prime minister.
But in this one, Obama was talking to his wife, while Thorning-Schmidt seemed preoccupied with her phone.
The "selfie" incident was the second unexpected controversy stirred up by the president in South Africa. Earlier, Cuban-American lawmakers publicly objected after Obama -- on his way to deliver his tribute to Mandela -- shook the hand of Raul Castro.
Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen, R-Fla., called the moment "nauseating."
Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, who was at the Johannesburg service, walked out when Castro spoke.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not too upset about barry shaking Castro's hand...I'm sure he had absolutely no idea who he was.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hush said:


> I'm not too upset about barry shaking Castro's hand...I'm sure he had absolutely no idea who he was.


He knew, he definately knew and look at how he bows hes a fuckin disgrace.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

He knew, I know your joking Hush, but could someone please explain the bowing, he bows to everyone its not even customary in Cuba Castros looking at him like W T F is this guy doing?

Tuesday's handshake between Obama and Castro comes after six months of quiet diplomacy between the United States and Cuba-and Castro signaling he's ready for bigger talks
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...es-out-to-obama-but-don-t-call-it-a-thaw.html


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Such an embarrassment


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

The way I look at it.....If Barry knew who he was shaking hands with...then he's a disgrace. If he didn't know who he was shaking hands with then he's a disgrace.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

He is going to go down as the worst president in history....even the liberal media won't be able to deny it.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

As someone on one of the local AM talk radio programs, (I think it was the 830 WCRN morning show or Howie Carr), so eloquently stated: "He should be ashamed of himself. How can a socialist like Castro even think of shaking the hand of a Communist like Barrack"

Sadly, I think Barry is forcibly distributing more of other people's hard earned wealth than either Castro nowadays. Most of the other Presidents we know their personal history back to the womb; with Obama, in to his second term, there are still many unanswered questions and gaps in who he really is, where he's lived or traveled, and who his past alliances are. 

Meanwhile... the lamestream media keeps whistling passed the graveyard


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------

